

The start of america's Exodus? Made In Germany - NicoJuicy
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/9/4605290/deutsche-telekom-email-made-in-germany-initiative

======
mark_l_watson
Really off topic, sorry, but: I have been looking into moving my email hosting
and all of my web properties to hosting companies in Iceland (who support
organizations like Doctors Without Borders, etc. who care about privacy).

The downsides are slightly higher cost and 200 millisecond vs. about 70
millisecond latency differences.

I don't have anything to hide (that I know about) but it seems right to
support companies and governments who take privacy and human rights seriously.
Vote with the wallet, so to speak. Anyone else thinking of doing this?

------
gexla
I suppose this will work until the German counterpart to the NSA comes in with
"Made In Germany" black boxes and maybe even shares that info with the U.S.
NSA.

~~~
Zigurd
Much of what is attributed to a native taste for surveillance was exported
from the US. So there are multiple layers to the problem: How much are Germans
offended at the NSA? Do they see the BND tainted by the NSA? Is this a
propaganda move to preempt that taint? Is any nation in the West other than
Iceland really capable of retaining full sovereignty and self determination in
this issue?

